# Wanted: Cabo, Mexico 1 or 2bd resort Dec 6-11



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello. My family and I are interested in renting or even trading resort stays. We would like to stay at a resort in Los Cabos, Mexico. 

We own via Vistana (formerly Starwood), and couldn't get in during this specific date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Burnette (Oct 23, 2017)

Good afternoon,

I found several resorts thru RCI, all of them are mandatory all inclusive except for the Pueblo Bonito Resort at Sunset Beach.  I have stayed at several resorts and have my opinions about the resorts in Cabo.  Let me know if you're still looking.

Thanks,
Ryan B.
Email: ryanb@legacyadventuresinc.com


----------



## Vitaly Rindner (Oct 30, 2017)

Work hard to play harder :)! said:


> Hello. My family and I are interested in renting or even trading resort stays. We would like to stay at a resort in Los Cabos, Mexico.
> 
> We own via Vistana (formerly Starwood), and couldn't get in during this specific date.
> 
> ...



Would you be interested in a week at Grand Mayan Acapulco? I have 12/8 - 12/15 at a 2-bedroom at the nicest property onsite.


----------



## RJones (Oct 30, 2017)

Grand Mayan . Cabo San Lucas. Full lock-off unit. can be used as studio, 1 Bed,or 2 Bed. Gary. the_river_rat@hotmail.com


----------



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Nov 1, 2017)

Ryan Burnette said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I found several resorts thru RCI, all of them are mandatory all inclusive except for the Pueblo Bonito Resort at Sunset Beach.  I have stayed at several resorts and have my opinions about the resorts in Cabo.  Let me know if you're still looking.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Unfortunately, the prices quoted are way above and beyond what we are looking to spend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Nov 1, 2017)

RJones said:


> Grand Mayan . Cabo San Lucas. Full lock-off unit. can be used as studio, 1 Bed,or 2 Bed. Gary. the_river_rat@hotmail.com



Thank you. I understand that the resort is still under construction, and we will pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Nov 1, 2017)

Vitaly Rindner said:


> Would you be interested in a week at Grand Mayan Acapulco? I have 12/8 - 12/15 at a 2-bedroom at the nicest property onsite.



Thank you; unfortunately we prefer
Cabo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Nov 1, 2017)

Vitaly Rindner said:


> Would you be interested in a week at Grand Mayan Acapulco? I have 12/8 - 12/15 at a 2-bedroom at the nicest property onsite.



Hi. Thank you for your message. Although there is a Grand Mayan in Cabo I understand that it is under construction; therefore I will pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Nov 19, 2017)

I found a great deal at the Westin. Thank you all very much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

